# Ok which one of you did this?



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

My son sent me this, instantly I knew one of you almost 228 thousand members must have done this )


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/7c14mv


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Way beyond me!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Wasn't me, but …. WOW!

.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Not me, maybe Charles?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nope I'm innocent on this one lol.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh … Jim, that was me! It was really dark in the shop that day! LOL!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow Ron if you can do that in the dark you must be able to make that joint with your eyes closed too. LOL


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Not me. I would of pin nailed it. Very impressive.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not me…don't have any video stuff to do videos with…....have enough trouble doing "normal" through dovetails….still, might try them…someday..


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

iNTERESTING might have to try it …Try being the operative word ..


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I remember seeing that joint in one of David Charlesworths book. I think it's called a sunburst Dovetail I have no interest in making one but I could.
Remember I'm the self proclaimed dovetail master


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, sure…..I do 'em all the time. Right! WRONG!!!!!!!
I got a headache just watchin' 'em go together.
Bill


----------



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

Over my head. Where is the how to guide?


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL! Only in my dreams! Oh Wait…. Even there I couldn't do it.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Not me. I haggled out a couple of half blind dovetails and couldn't sleep for a week.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

If any one wants to know how that is done, that's a topic I could speak about on this thread.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/238513


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Very good Mr Miyagi…. its only a suspicion but,

In order of guilt

1. thats got Kiefer written all over it!
2. Big Al as he is a spline bandit
4. Patron just posted a box and he has been a bit quiet lately maybe it was him perfecting his skills.
3. I can however guarantee its not I! or from the partly visible thumbs none of our female LJs


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Jim, I do those all the time, but not that one. ;-)


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Not I said the rooster!! But that is a super joint!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a video on how to lay it out,


----------



## PlanBWoodworks (Jan 29, 2017)

Pretty sure Kreg makes a jig for that…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I remember seeing that joint in one of David Charlesworths book. I think it s called a sunburst Dovetail I have no interest in making one but I could.
> Remember I m the self proclaimed dovetail master
> 
> - Aj2


+1 on the Dovetail master


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it was you. Or Paul Sellers who is a member or porter cable he's pretty good. OH, Oh Benji Reyes??


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Jim my friend if not you, who else could possibly conceive and complete such a piece of amazing joinery. You should quit trying to be so humble and accept the kudos.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah right AHAHAHA


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd bet it was Scott Phillips!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

CNC did it…
(I had to say it - sorry)


----------

